# Female builds bubble nest... is it safe to put her in sorority?



## Nuzzlux (Apr 1, 2012)

So I stole a few betta from walmart (yes stole... not proud of it but I didn't see the point in paying for a bunch of sick female bettas.) They are all in quarantine now while I cycle my 10 gal. 2 had a bad case of finrot, 2 had internal parasites, and one seems to be perfectly fine. The one that seems healthy started building bubblenest. I noticed she shows off to the other female she is next too also (flaring and dancing around)....
Do I just have quirky fish?? I already have one female (I actually bought :lol that is wayyyy too aggressive to put with anything (she attacks EVEYTHINGGGG) I would hate to have another failed female for my sorority...
Since this is my 1st attempt at sorority should I just not chance it with her? 
This is my girl I am talking about


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

your female betta dancing for another female betta? you might have a young male. just keep an eye on it. i wouldn't add it to a sorority until you know for sure. someone who can tell better will hopefully come along and help you figure out the gender.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Can you flare her and get a more clear picture? May be a young male, just flare and get a clear picture.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks like she's got an egg spot to me


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Eggspot doesn't mean female, males will have them too, especially young males.


----------



## Nuzzlux (Apr 1, 2012)

She wasn't really in a flaring mood... the only time she flared was when I removed the paper between her tank and the female bowl she dances for.... and I didn't catch it on camera. But she was interested in the mirror. 


























Also this is the female she shows off to and built a bubble nest for... are those mating stripes????


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

No those are terrible stress stripes! I hope she isn't always like that. Breeding bars are verticle btw.


----------



## Pod (Mar 11, 2012)

Those aren't breeding stripes. Those stripes means that shes stress. I see them a lot on 2 of my females in my sorority, however, mine get stressed out for no apparent reason.

I can't really say anything about the flirty female, since I'm still new here and I'm still learning. Where did you buy him/her? She COULD be a Plakat, but, that's unlikely. Not sure. Older more experienced members can help out easier.


----------



## Nuzzlux (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh. Ok. And yes she is ALWAYS like that. They get bolder and dimmer random parts of the day. I've had her for 3 months (she was my 1st female betta and I actually got her BECAUSE of those stripes.... I thought they were pretty.. >.>) and never seen her a solid color. She acts normal though. Eats fine. Swims around normally.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh okay then, so she always shows her stripes... weird.

You can always add the flirty one and if it doesn't work cup for like 3-7 days the rerelease. Try again after that if it doesn't work. If it still doesn't work don't put her in.

You could also try and add the aggressive girl to put her in her place.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a female like that in my sorority. Little Circe has always been stress-stripey, whether I had her in her own tank or in with the big girls. I think some girls are just silly like that. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

